# New dragonette.



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Got my first ruby red dragonette. Now to find a female.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ruby red*

nice man very nice ,good luck on the find where did u get him from ...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Big Al's Whitby of all places and $34.99 which I thought was a good price but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*wowser*

that's an awesome price have seen them for 50.00 good find....


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice and you got a great deal!


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

They have lots at the Kennedy Road store. They may have a female?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Thanks. I will check them out.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Car2n said:


> They have lots at the Kennedy Road store. They may have a female?


they do? sure it's these?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> Big Al's Whitby of all places and $34.99 which I thought was a good price but I could be wrong about that.


I think SUM was selling them for $120.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

No that was a different Dragonet @ SUM


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> they do? sure it's these?


I believe so. I could be wrong but I think they have the same ones.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice score frank!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful fish!!!


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice fish! any left or did they just have the one?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Car2n said:


> They have lots at the Kennedy Road store. They may have a female?


Yes they do. $69.99 each though. They have six or so.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

liz said:


> Nice fish! any left or did they just have the one?


They had one more but not to good a looking condition.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice thick tail! That's a very healthy looking scooter blenny nice find!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Plus as a huge bonus he is eating frozen brine.


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> I think SUM was selling them for $120.





fury165 said:


> No that was a different Dragonet @ SUM


I also saw this dragonet at SUM.. I think he called it a RED Wine Dragonet... Looks the same to me, but what do I know... Cant really find info on differences. In fact, pictures online are used for both types. I was ready to buy it until I saw the price written on the glass. 
Will be stopping in BA Scarb on Thurs.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I was at BA Scar tonight, there was only one dead body left!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Big Als has them mislabeled as Moyer' Dragonet which they clearly are not. However the ones I saw were bigger than the ones AK has brought in to date.

Comparison of Moyer's and Ruby Red Dragonet









Moyer's Dragonet









**not my images


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Services Vaughan has a few healthy ones at $69.99. SUM has what looks the same at $120.00.


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Snagged the last one from BA Newmarket yesterday..
Hes just a little guy..


----------

